

Donations vs. Deaths, Where Should Your Money Go? - akarve
http://www.visualmagnetic.com/portfolio/donations-vs-deaths-where-should-our-money-go/

======
philDunphy
It's a great list, that confirms my POV. I'm glad someone posted this.

